# Overheated frog



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

You know I hardly ever post in this section now twice in two days. 

About 11:45 a friend picked up a frog to deliver it. I handed off the frog said do you have AC, he said yes. I said in this heat dont let her get too warm. 

He calls me within a 1/2 hour and says she is dead. he left he in the car while he went into wendy's.

I met him a few minutes later and picked her up. She is laying in her back but you can still see a heart beat if you look closely and occasionally her throat moves. 

Any suggestions on what I can do? she is sitting next to me at work so I am kinda limited on whatI have to work with


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

OMG! That's horrible. Hopefully just cooling her down will bring her out of it. Can you mist her at all?


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I had some room temp water ( a little cool ) sitting her so I have dripped a couple drips on her. I dont know if I am over doing it. not doing it enough. Damn near frozen frogs I have dealt with. DAmn near cook frogs are a whole new ball game for me.

She has blinked a couple times. 

I am really hoping just cooling down helps but I am not holding out a whole lot of help until she atleast rights her self. Or should I atleast flip her over?


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

To tell you the truth, I have not dealt with a cooked frog either, just symptoms of frogs that were being kept a little warm. I would right her just to make her more comfortable, maybe for less stress then all you can hope for is that she comes out of it.


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

I really don't have much to offer, and don't even know if this is good advice, but I know when frogs get hot they will lay their bellies/bodies close to the ground on rocks, or something cooler. They will also sit in water. If you have a petri dish I would let her soak, but make sure she doesn't drown. Also, as stress can kill them, I would try to maybe give her some cover, lay her out and cover her with a leaf or something. Hope she makes it!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I've seen both, albeit with mantellas. Is she spasming (back legs, etc)? Only thing you can do is keep the temps stable, provide adequate means of hydration and wait. I've had some frogs recover, others not so much. G'luck,.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I did flip her over and place her in a little bit of cool water ( well water in the bottom of the cup) not really enough to cover her or anything but it is touching her. 

No spasms at all. She is a little rigid ( her arms are stiff not laying flat) her back legs were out straight but now she has then bent up like the would be on a normal frog. 

Got some leaf litter and cutting in the cup with her so she feels secure but darn I keep wanting to check on her.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

aww---let us know how she turns out. Poor little miss! 

You might want to soak her in an electrolyte solution (amphibian ringer's solution) b/c she will undoubtedly benefit from it...


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I hope I don't sound like a jerk, but. . . 


Please reconsider before trusting any frogs with this person again. I can't think of many things more irresponsible than leaving a frog in a car while "going into Wendy's". Then again, you never said he was a frogger so he may have honestly not known it was dangerous.


I hope the little guy pulls through, I know all too well the harm high heat can do to a frog.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

JoshK said:


> I hope I don't sound like a jerk, but. . .
> 
> 
> Please reconsider before trusting any frogs with this person again. I can't think of many things more irresponsible than leaving a frog in a car while "going into Wendy's". Then again, you never said he was a frogger so he may have honestly not known it was dangerous.
> ...


Totally true 100%. When I went to a herp expo about 3 hours away we stopped at Chick Fillet on the way back and I brought the frogs I bought (in containers, obviously) inside the restaurant because I was worried about the heat outside. I hope the person you relied didn't not know his facts about frogs. No offense. I gave my friend a dart, he knew how to care for it, right setup and food and everything, but he did have his facts right. He put tap water in it's water feature and was traumatized when he found it dead.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

kingnicky101 said:


> He put tap water in it's water feature and was traumatized when he found it dead.


I'm having a hard time believing the tap water had anything to do with the death of the frog... 

Ed


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Looking forward to hearing she made it. Could use a success story this eve!

Best of luck 
Sally


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

I will admit that I made a very similar mistake myself this past sprng. They were my own frogs I had just picked up. Of the 3, the tiniest died. The advice the breeder gave me was leave them alone. Don't touch them, don't feed them, let them be for a couple of days. The 2 who I didn't lose are doing great. One took a lot longer to recover, but clearly made strides in a day. Now I always carry a temperature control container when I pick up frogs and will never make that horrible mistake again. I was an idiot. I felt horrible for weeks and know it was my own carelessness that cost the life of an amazing froglet and almost killed 2 others.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

JoshK said:


> I hope I don't sound like a jerk, but. . .
> 
> 
> Please reconsider before trusting any frogs with this person again. I can't think of many things more irresponsible than leaving a frog in a car while "going into Wendy's". Then again, you never said he was a frogger so he may have honestly not known it was dangerous.
> ...


 
This person is not a frog person at all. He was just delivering the frog for me. He know nothing about frogs he was just doing a favor that went wrong.

The frog is now in a 190oz container hopping around and eating flies. 
It took about 2-3 hours for her to fully recover.
She slowly came out of it while sitting on my desk at work. Every 15 minutes or so I would drop a few drops of water on her ( no mister I was at work) and by the time i left work she was hopping around.
I did not want to put her back in the group till I know if there is any lasting effects so she gets her own home for a while.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Im very glad the lil gal is doing much better....

Welldone mate.

Richie


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

So glad to hear the frog is alive and kicking! They can be amazing resiliant. My friend had a frog that escaped in the winter and was exposed to 40 degree weather for a few hours. He thought it was dead, but put it in a cup of water and it came back. It has adopted the name "Popcicle."


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Applause!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done porkchop48. 

I did some tests about 3 weeks ago here in coastal South Carolina and for my civic hybrid, inside car temps can easily shoot from low 70's to the 120-130 range within 5 minutes of shutting off the engine. Temps actually surpasses the 130 mark...but my lcd display changed form and would not give readings again until I put it directly into the A/C vent to cool off. Outside temps at the time were high 80's to low 90's and humidity varied. 

The take home message from the informal study is obvious. 

I bet your buddy felt horrible, but learned a valuable lesson. Every now and then I see news clippings of parents making the same mistakes with children, dogs, cats etc.... I was at a herp expo in June and witnessed a person bringing a frog back to the vendor dead after putting it out in the car for "safekeeping". Sigh...vendor education when signing the deal is critical to long term quality of life in the animal being sold.

Congrats on the "resurrection". I always appreciate a cloud that, in the end, has a silver lining. I hope she's able to still reproduce for you.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

He felt awful. He damn near looked like he was ready to cry.

Her "boyfriend" will be coming home today ( unfortunately by the same guy) I sent a cooler and ice packs for his ride back. It will be a while before the get moved into the viv but I am just happy she is alive.
It was 89 degress yesterday when the whole dibacle took place. I checked on her again thisi morning and fed her some more flies. She is eating like a champ. 

I had some frogs shipped to me in 20 degree weather with no heat packs and less then 1/2 inch of foam. Then came in upside down and not moving. Over a year later and they are still doing great so i am holding out some hope.

I seen a person take a monitor lizard ( no idea what kind) and put in the back hatch of the car and they complained that the guy sold them a sick lizard when it died less than an hour later. Some times people dont think a whole lot.

I learned my lesson the hard way. From now on I will pack alot better and pack for the worst.

Thank you all for the well wishes and suggestions


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

For the grand spectrum of herps, the ride home from the reptile show is probably the single most dangerous episode in their entire life. I've heard way too many stories to recount.


----------

